

IOS app promoters can now measure downloads with AdWords - chj
http://adwords.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/ios-app-promoters-can-now-measure.html

======
chj
I don't understand how they can do it without access to Apple's internal
database, which I believe Apple won't share with Google.

